# GLOOMIS WONT WARRANTY MY ROD



## denden713

I sent an email to GLOOMIS to replace my rod that i spent $$225 on. Here was the email.

ME: I just bought a prototype GCR782C for $225 that just broke on a small 
mackerel taking it out for the 2nd time. I love using your poles and have a collection of them. I was wondering if it can be replaced with GWPR843C? which is the same price as the GCR782C. Thank You

REPoes the rod have any marking on it such as "Action Sample" or "Prototype"?If so,we cannot warranty it.
Randy Haga
Product Support Specialist

ME: yes it does have prototype on it.. but the guy i bought it from worked at gloomis as a rep. he said the rod was life time warrenty before it was bought out by shimano his name is JB Crook. If possiable can you replace me back the same rod thank you very much.

REP: The factory will not warranty a rod that is a prototype.I’ve already asked my supervisors and rod product engineers.Sorry.
Randy Haga

I was pretty ****** when i heard that they wouldnt replace my rod, i bought it from one of their sales rep. it had a bar code and everything and was insured it was life time warranted. They didnt say on their website that the prototypes are not warranted.


----------



## capt mullet

I have never been denied but I dont have any prototype rods. I am guessing they (like any company) wont warranty a product they didnt sell.


----------



## impulse

agree with capt mullet. Prototypes are not usually meant for sale to the public. Typically, they are handed out to folks in the trade for their testing and feedback. 

Sounds like the "factory rep" may have been doing a little moonlighting.

I'm sure there are lawyers who would say you have a case since (if) the guy actually worked for Loomis, they are responsible for his actions in the course of his employment. Then they have to take it up with him. But lawyering up for a $225 rod?

I'm looking forward to Bantam1's response.


----------



## denden713

*the rod i bought is sold online*

i looked up the Gloomis rod i bought from one of your sales reps awhile back and its listed online
http://www.edgeangling.com/GLoomis-GCR782C.html 
http://www.outdoorproshop.com/category-s/57.htm

even sold on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.ca/G-LOOMIS-ShallowWater-Flats-Fishing-Rod-GCR782C-GL3-NEW_W0QQitemZ310144467891QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item48360d03b3

why is it onsale for that much when its not under the warranty?

i just want my rod to be replaced. I bought this rod thinking it was under warranty. I also read the returns it does not say anything about prototypes being exampt from being replaced.


----------



## capt mullet

those rods dont look like prototypes. I would call that rep you bought it from. I think that is your best bet. I hope he will take care of you and good luck!!


----------



## impulse

capt mullet said:


> those rods dont look like prototypes. I would call that rep you bought it from. I think that is your best bet. I hope he will take care of you and good luck!!


And I would have done that quietly, before posting his name. Oops

Another comment I would make. I have fishing rods made, direct from the factories in China. I live here (China) most of the time and actually visit the factories regularly. I see dozens of knock-offs of almost every brand you can name.

Buy your rods from reputable sources or you may end up in this same situation, no matter what name is on the rod, and no matter what their warranty policy is. Nobody (in their right mind) warrants knock-offs of their product, either.


----------



## kenny

impulse said:


> And I would have done that quietly, before posting his name. Oops
> 
> Another comment I would make. I have fishing rods made, direct from the factories in China. I live here (China) most of the time and actually visit the factories regularly. I see dozens of knock-offs of almost every brand you can name.
> 
> Buy your rods from reputable sources or you may end up in this same situation, no matter what name is on the rod, and no matter what their warranty policy is. Nobody (in their right mind) warrants knock-offs of their product, either.


Prove it, let's see some photographs of factories making knock off rods. 
BTW exactly how do you knock off a rod already made in China!


----------



## Mattsfishin

I have never seen a prototype with a warranty. The rods you have seen online are not prototypes/demos and do come with a warranty and you will pay full price. This rep may have had some prototype/ demo rods and sold some at a good price. I think your problem is with the rep and not G Lomis and you should contact him. But why put a persons name on here and OTHER websites before doing a little more homework. Sometimes putting a persons name on here and other websites can do more harm than good.

Matt


----------



## impulse

It's very easy to knock off a rod already made in China. Here's just 2 ways:

1) Take a sample from the Chinese factory that's making them for a famous name, properly designed, diligently QA'd and really a pretty good product. Bring that sample to a poorly run shop down the street and start making them with no oversight at all from the "famous name". Pack them in boxes and sell them to anyone- cheap.

2) This is called fourth shift products- Google it. Take the factory that's making genuine products for a famous name, wait until the famous name's QA representatives go home and make thousands more at night without oversight. Pack them into boxes before the QA guy gets back and sell them to anyone- cheap.

There are several other popular schemes, but I think you get the drift.

As for photographic evidence, I was born at night, but not last night. Any photo I post would cause problems for someone, with me being tops on that list. 

If you doubt that knock-off anything is coming from overseas, read the newspapers.


----------



## specker

impulse said:


> It's very easy to knock off a rod already made in China. Here's just 2 ways:
> 
> 1) Take a sample from the Chinese factory that's making them for a famous name, properly designed, diligently QA'd and really a pretty good product. Bring that sample to a poorly run shop down the street and start making them with no oversight at all from the "famous name". Pack them in boxes and sell them to anyone- cheap.
> 
> 2) This is called fourth shift products- Google it. Take the factory that's making genuine products for a famous name, wait until the famous name's QA representatives go home and make thousands more at night without oversight. Pack them into boxes before the QA guy gets back and sell them to anyone- cheap.
> 
> There are several other popular schemes, but I think you get the drift.
> 
> As for photographic evidence, I was born at night, but not last night. Any photo I post would cause problems for someone, with me being tops on that list.
> 
> If you doubt that knock-off anything is coming from overseas, read the newspapers.


Yes You are right Impulse.
Hell, Go to your local flea markets and see how many knock off products (about 90%):bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## denden713

actually the guy i bought it from was legit he was very helpfull. but he got laid off from G loomis, because it was bought over by shimano. he gave me good deals on other rods from G loomis. But i was told this rod was lifetime warranted.... dont know if they changed it after shimano bought the company over. just telling ya to watch out. the website listed has the serio as the rod i have and the description is how my rod is.


----------



## denden713

im pretty sure its pretty hard to knock off high end fishing rods.... specially a gloomis u can feel it. yeah i shouldnt have used names it doesnt do anything but i just copied and paste


----------



## impulse

denden713 said:


> im pretty sure its pretty hard to knock off high end fishing rods.... specially a gloomis u can feel it.


You're right, it is hard to duplicate the feel and quality of a high end rod.

But it's pretty easy to make a rod that looks exactly like any rod on the market.

The knockoff quality ranges from absolute junk to pretty darn good. Unfortunately, the fact it is a knock-off may not be obvious until it's time to get some help from the factory.

That's why it's important to buy from a reputable source.

In your case, it sounds like you had a reasonable expectation that you did buy from a reputable source so I understand your frustration. But factories generally give the prototypes away for testing and feedback so I understand their policy, as well. It's tough to give a free replacement for something they (the factory) probably didn't get paid for.

Maybe when Bantam1 weighs in, he can give a better explanation.


----------



## fishin styx

denden713 said:


> im pretty sure its pretty hard to knock off high end fishing rods.... specially a gloomis u can feel it.


Not really. If you have a compontent builder he can make a cheaper blank feel better and more task specific than anything you'll buy off of a rack.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

impulse said:


> It's very easy to knock off a rod already made in China. Here's just 2 ways:
> 
> 1) Take a sample from the Chinese factory that's making them for a famous name, properly designed, diligently QA'd and really a pretty good product. Bring that sample to a poorly run shop down the street and start making them with no oversight at all from the "famous name". Pack them in boxes and sell them to anyone- cheap.
> 
> 2) This is called fourth shift products- Google it. Take the factory that's making genuine products for a famous name, wait until the famous name's QA representatives go home and make thousands more at night without oversight. Pack them into boxes before the QA guy gets back and sell them to anyone- cheap.
> 
> There are several other popular schemes, but I think you get the drift.
> 
> As for photographic evidence, I was born at night, but not last night. Any photo I post would cause problems for someone, with me being tops on that list.
> 
> If you doubt that knock-off anything is coming from overseas, read the newspapers.


Excellent Reply!!! Greenie to you sir!!


----------



## BATWING

I stopped using GLoomis for that very reason of not supporting the product they mfg. I was denied warranty for a trout rod breaking just near the backbone setting a hook on a fish while on a guided boat. I remember giggles on the boat when that high dollar rod failed compared to what others were using.

That was the last GLoomis rod I will pay $$$ for.


----------



## Bantam1

There is no warranty on rods marked with the words prototype, action sample or demo. This has been the case for several years. The newer prototype rods actually say no warranty right behind the word. This was done to clear up confusion. These rods are also not eligable for the Xpeditor Service either. 

I must ask why would you expect there to be a warranty on a prototype rod anyways? It is a prototype. This means that maybe the rod was not correct, wrong action, weak, etc; There is no way we can warranty a prototype rod as it was not designed to be sold to the public. It was meant for field testing to see if there were any problems. If anything I suggest contacting the seller who might have told you there was a warranty. 

Shimano has owned GLoomis since 1997. We did not lay anybody off. GLoomis decided to focus on building rods again and had us take over for customer service, marketing and sales. The rods are still being manufactured in Woodland, WA as they always have. And always will. 

GLoomis tests all of the rods and knows exactly how and why a rod will break. Typically if the rod is "bad" from the factory it will break the first time it is loaded. If a rod breaks down the rod then 9 times out of 10 there is a ding or damage to the rod blank causing the failure. The people that inspect the rods up there are very knowledgable. If they deny a warranty then I trust them 100%.


----------



## denden713

guess im stuck with a broken rod... ohh well lesson learned hopefully ya guys dont get the same problems.


----------



## denden713

guess im stuck with a broken rod... ohh well lesson learned hopefully ya guys dont get the same problems. The other 7 Gloomis rods I have works great. Just this one broke on my 2nd trip taking it out. Only bought it cause i took the man's word for it that it was warranted, and looked online to see if it wasn't.... but it didn't say that it wasn't.... Ohh well guess ill be one of the 1st to set the example.... DONT BUY prototype... ohh ya can have my feed back on this prototype if that helps it SUCKS!!! I used it on the kayak also I feel it needs to be longer than 6'6 because i had to reach around the top of the yak when the fish ran around the kayak and made more sensitive. I only posted it on here too see if anyone else had the same problems as i did, and so they won't make the same mistake. Thanks for clearing it up on the email that it wouldn't be warranted.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

I have been in the sporting bus. for 30 years and nothing makes a manufacturor angrier than one of their sales reps or guides on the "prostaff" selling demo products lowball to customers and having their dealer network call in and complain. 

That is why you have dealers.

Several lure company reps and rod reps had been very bad about it.

I was a Loomis dealer for years, they have always been top notch.

You sure you didn't give the rep a C note for a 225$ rod and just want to whine ?


----------



## snapperlicious

If your ever at cabelas try taking it back there and get store credit. i took back a g loomis rod that i broke in my tailgate 8 yrs after i bought it and got more than what i paid for it. they just matched it up with one similar.


----------



## capt mullet

BATWING said:


> I stopped using GLoomis for that very reason of not supporting the product they mfg. I was denied warranty for a trout rod breaking just near the backbone setting a hook on a fish while on a guided boat. I remember giggles on the boat when that high dollar rod failed compared to what others were using.
> 
> That was the last GLoomis rod I will pay $$$ for.


$50 gets you a new one. They dont deny warranties! That is why all of my rods are Gloomis. I havent had a customer break a G-loomis rod ever. One of my other guide buddies had 8 break last year from an inferior rod maker. Bottom line is you cant go wrong with a G-Loomis rod. believe me I know from years of experience of using them exclusively.


----------



## denden713

hey i gotta bad end of the deal he sold me the used rods for cheap.. but the prototype still had a bar code on it... if it happened to u what would u do CoastalOutfitters???? Most would just replace rod... but i guess they dont stand behind ALL THEIR RODS, and they need to update their warranty web page, and reps.


----------



## Bob Fate

Denden,

Your argument is weak and getting a bit tiresome. I think maybe it's time you take this up with your ex-Loomis rep friend who misrepresented this rod to you in the first place.

In any case, barring the fact that this is a prototype rod, you are also not the original owner. And the G. Loomis warranty specifically states:

"G.Loomis rods... are covered by a limited warranty against defects in workmanship and materials for the lifetime of the original owner."

So, even if you thought a prototype rod would be covered, certainly a simple reading of the first sentence of their warranty policy would tell you that your rod does not qualify for replacement.


----------



## djdiggydiggy

Thank you, Bob, for stating what I feel. Mighty fine waste of time to find out that someone is complaining about a rod that they didn't pay full price for, yet wants a comparable new full priced rod in return for a product that isn't even covered under warranty. 

The funny part is, many of the other posters smelled something afoul pretty quickly... Myself, I wasn't so lucky and was subjected to reading a ridiculous argument. 

Denden, perhaps you should have gotten your story straight before contacting Loomis.


----------



## johnpkimble

*Right?*

I was going to say the same. I dont think he gets it. A prototype isnt a retail product and your not going to get warranty. Has nothing to do with GLoomis, any manufacturer would be the same. I have bought rods from ARS that were used by salesman or whomever, but it was bought in store with a receipt. I have a troutmaster light I picked up for $75 that was bought in store.

Side note, if you paid 225 for a prototype and the rod sells for 210 online? You got hosed.


----------



## 24Buds

I like beer. The rod broke. Its a proto. You got the raw deal from this friend of yours. Take it up with him. Sorry you got "had"


----------



## fishin styx

24Buds said:


> I like beer. The rod broke. Its a proto. You got the raw deal from this friend of yours. Take it up with him. Sorry you got "had"


Best post on this board.


----------



## Fight'em Fair

*Charlie's Custom Rods*

Hey so I'm guess that you in the market for a new high quality rod with a warranty. Check out Charlie's Custom Rods www.charliescustomrods.com This a great company that stands behind their product.


----------



## BATWING

capt mullet said:


> $50 gets you a new one. They dont deny warranties! That is why all of my rods are Gloomis. I havent had a customer break a G-loomis rod ever. One of my other guide buddies had 8 break last year from an inferior rod maker. Bottom line is you cant go wrong with a G-Loomis rod. believe me I know from years of experience of using them exclusively.


Granted it's been a few years since my experience happened but at the time the Rep on the phone said the fee to replace was $77.00 (dont remember is that including shipping). The rod was less than a year old at the time, a clean smooth break and was not willing to spend more money to get a bad product replaced. The image of the top half of the rod slipping down the line while hooked up and peers laughing left a terrible taste in my mouth for Gloomis and the less than adequate service was the straw that broke the camels back. For the cash spent on the Gloomis I can go all custom which I have done and not looking back. I love my Billystix rods.


----------



## Bantam1

BATWING said:


> Granted it's been a few years since my experience happened but at the time the Rep on the phone said the fee to replace was $77.00 (dont remember is that including shipping). The rod was less than a year old at the time, a clean smooth break and was not willing to spend more money to get a bad product replaced. The image of the top half of the rod slipping down the line while hooked up and peers laughing left a terrible taste in my mouth for Gloomis and the less than adequate service was the straw that broke the camels back. For the cash spent on the Gloomis I can go all custom which I have done and not looking back. I love my Billystix rods.


There are two options we offer to replace or repair rods.

First there is warranty process. The warranty covers the rod against manufacturer defects and other non conformities. The warranty is for life. As most of us know if a rod is bad it will break the first time it is loaded. If the rod breaks 9 years down the road then there is a chance that the rod was damaged at some point. In this situation we offer the Xpeditor service.

The Xpeditor service is where the rod can be replaced no questions asked for a fee of $50 (Or more for priority shipping). We send you a replacement rod in a tube with a return shipping label. You have 30 days to return the broken rod to us with the provided rod tube and shipping label.


----------



## BATWING

Good to know but that did not happen. My rod was about a year old and clean break when under load. I was never offered Opt 1.


----------

